# tivo slide remote



## David Black (Jan 8, 2001)

Do we think these will work with Australia TiVo ?

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/24/tivo-slide-remote-review/


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

If you plug a USB keyboard into your TiVo does it work? TiVo added the ability to the US software (S3/S4), and the new remote makes use of that feature. If a regular USB keyboard works, then theoretically the new remote should as well.


----------



## David Black (Jan 8, 2001)

SullyND said:


> If you plug a USB keyboard into your TiVo does it work? TiVo added the ability to the US software (S3/S4), and the new remote makes use of that feature. If a regular USB keyboard works, then theoretically the new remote should as well.


USB or bluetooth ??


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

David Black said:


> USB or bluetooth ??


USB - The TiVo does not have bluetooth built in. The remote includes a bluetooth USB dongle.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

The Australian Software has not been upgraded to allow the keyboard feature.

We have been on 11.3b3 since January, The US 11.3h software only came out last month which allows the use of the keyboard.

Peter.


----------

